# 3rd Annual Bream World Championships



## eddiem84 (Nov 3, 2010)

The 3rd Annual Bream World Championships presented by Red Bay Grocery and Nick's Seafood Restaurant is set to take place one week from today, Saturday, June 11. There has been a great turnout each of our first two years and we are getting a lot of response already this year! Hope lots of people can make it out and fish!

All entries must be paid for and turned in by Friday, June 10th. Entry forms may be turned in at Red Bay Grocery, Nick's Seafood Restaurant, or Harbor Docks in Destin.


----------

